# cutting 1" dowel length ways



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have two 26" long 1" oak dowel that I need to cut in half legth ways. I have a band saw that is more than capable but I`m not sure how to keep the cut from twisting. Bisecting it seems to nix the jigs Ive used to mill small logs and I`m just wondering what the usual solution is.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I did something similar with a 1-1/2" wooden curtain rod that I wanted to put a flat on one side.
I took a strip of plywood and nailed it with short brads and then ran it through my planer. I worked great except my bradder was a piece of junk, so it didn't completely seat the nails all the way into the wood. Yhe heads ended up making grooves in the bed of the planer.

Since you are only 1 " dia. and wanting to half the dowel, I think a strip of wood hot glued to the dowel would work. Then ride the strip up against your fence. To remove, heat gently with a heat gun and then san off residue once cool.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

3 or 4 short pieces of 1X2 - drill a hole in the middle of each one the size of your dowel. Make the hole just touch one edge of the 1X2. Mark a straight line down the dowel.

Line the 1X2 pieces up on the dowel so the dowel is flat on the bottom of the holes with the line on top, hot glue in place. Run through the band saw, following the line, and cutting through dowel and 1X2s. The 1X2s will hold the dowel from twisting.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hot glue!*

Use a 26" 2 x 2 for a guide, hot glue your dowel while both the guide piece and the dowel are resting on a flat surface and set your fence to rip the dowel in half. If you only need one piece make that the off cut and then if the glue sticks to the guide piece, no big deal. 

I am assuming you can rip a straight line using your fence .....?


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

GISer3546 said:


> I have two 26" long 1" oak dowel that I need to cut in half legth ways. I have a band saw that is more than capable but I`m not sure how to keep the cut from twisting. Bisecting it seems to nix the jigs Ive used to mill small logs and I`m just wondering what the usual solution is.


Not sure what you want for an end result. Handling and ripping a dowel presents complications. If you are looking for a half round shape, it would be much easier to put a bullnose on a board and rip it off. The results would be the same, losing the width of the saw blade kerf would not be an issue, no special jigs, no worries about twisting. You can choose the resulting profile whether half round, slightly more or slightly less. Half round shapes look better when cut a little beyond the half round.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd make a sacrificial dowel holding jig like this... and Masking tape the dowel in the "V" groove of the jig. Then center the jig using the Jig Saw fence and slice it through!!!!


----------

